# can a red ryder kill anythin???



## ishootstuff

A bird a mouse, a squirrel anything???
:sniper:


----------



## coyote_buster

Mouse. Done it twice. They ain't so fast in thick grass.


----------



## Triple B

they can take down a moose at 300 yds :beer:


----------



## Dak

When I was young, we shot many a barn swallow with the Red Ryder.


----------



## Bob Aronsohn

I shoot stuff,

If you really want to shoot stuff throw that red rider in the nearest road ditch and get yourself a good air rifle. A good .17 to .22 caliber air rifle with good quality pellets will rock your world, you won't believe the difference! Maybe dear old dad will spring for one, after all Christmas is coming up! This way you can shoot birds the size of crows and animals such as rabbits and squirrels. For squirrels I'd get a good .20 or .22 caliber air rifle. The .177 caliber is very accurate but I still like the .20 caliber better because it's also very accurate and shoots heavier pellets that produce more shock when they hit a tough critter like a squirrel.

Bob Aronsohn


----------



## Stonegoblet

Here's a little party favor for ya! This is the same gun I took down that squirrel with in a previous post.


----------



## Bob Aronsohn

Hey there Stonegoblet,

You sure look happy and rightly so. If you should decide to buy a better air rifle in the future you will really be hell on wheels, no damn varmint will be safe with you around!

Does that rifle shoot pellets or bb's? If it shoots both, what did you shoot the crows with?

Bob Aronsohn


----------



## Stonegoblet

lets see, it was about a year ago, or at least eight months when it happened. I was using Rocket pellets, also called Tomohawks. You know, the B.B. tipped pellets. At fifteen pumps, with a well aimed shot, i capped him right into the neck, where it lodged in his spine. Instant fall.

The gun shoots B.B.'s and pellets, but as you can see, it needs a repeater to feed in the pellets, so for a while i could only use B.B.'s Now I've got four repeaters, and a Dangerous Grin! Feel Free to PM me, I'll tell ya more cool stuff.
Think that's about it...


----------



## Bob Aronsohn

Hello Stonegoblet,

Have you ever tried shooting birds on the wing with a shotgun? That is a ball calling the crows to you instead of you sneaking up on them. I was about your age when I could call them well enough with a hand call to get them to respond and come a winging over the treetops. I would guess your about 14 or 15 years old so you have your whole life ahead of you to enjoy popping those pesky varmints.

Good hunting young blood!

Bob Aronsohn


----------



## weasle414

When I was 6 I killed a chickadee with my red rider.


----------



## carp_killer

please tell me you didnt eat that crow stone goblet the knife in your hand made me think you were gunna clean it and eat it uke:


----------



## mtherabbthuntr

Me and my friend shoot birds with one all the time


----------



## deerblazer93

rocks work better than red ryders do


----------

